# Brie-Stuffed Chicken Breasts



## mish (Apr 6, 2005)

*Brie-Stuffed Chicken Breasts*

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 medium onion -- chopped
1 Granny Smith apple, cored, coarsely chop
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
3/4 cup apple cider
4 ounces Brie cheese, rind removed, cut into chunks
4 medium chicken breast halves, on the bone, with skin (2 lbs) 

Heat oil in medium size nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion; cook until very tender, about 8 minutes. Add apple, 1/2 teaspoon thyme, 1/4 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper and 1/4 cup cider; cook until apples are tender, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat. Let cool slightly; Stir in Brie. Divide stuffing into 4 equal portions. 


Heat oven to 400°. Run fingers under breast skin to separate from flesh. Put one-fourth of the stuffing under the skin of each breast; press gently to distribute filling evenly. Season chicken with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper. Place in 13 x 9 x 2-inch baking dish. 

Bake in 400 degree oven until no longer pink near bone, 35 minutes. (180 degrees on instant-read meat thermometer). Remove chicken to platter; keep warm. Prepare sauce: Skim fat from baking dish. Scrape drippings into small saucepan. Heat over medium heat. Add remaining 1/2 cup apple cider; cook to reduce by half. Stir in remaining 1/2 teaspoon thyme and 1/4 teaspoon salt. Spoon over chicken.
Serves 4.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 6, 2005)

This one made my mouth water.  I can't wait to try it !  Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## middie (Apr 6, 2005)

ummm yeah okay i'm smacking my lips with this one lol


----------



## Alix (Apr 7, 2005)

I wonder if you could pound boneless breasts and stuff with this mixture? I may try that. I don't buy bone in breasts.


----------



## middie (Apr 7, 2005)

alix i don't see why you couldn't. just secure them with toothpicks. that's what i'd do.


----------



## mish (Apr 8, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I wonder if you could pound boneless breasts and stuff with this mixture? I may try that. I don't buy bone in breasts.


 
You could try cutting about a 2" deep by 2" long slash to make a pocket & add filling.  OR - pound the breasts flat, lay on the filling & roll em up.


----------



## Alix (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm going to roll them. I am making them for dinner tomorrow night. I will post back and let you know how they were.


----------



## Alix (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, I am finally getting around to doing these TONIGHT. Will post results later.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 13, 2005)

that sounds great mish.  guess I could use bonless skinless breasts and cut a pocket or pound it 1/4" thick and roll the ingredients inside.  Love brie and apples together.


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2005)

I made it last night and it was FABULOUS. I rolled the breasts in parmesan and breadcrumbs and there is not a sniff left. They were one of the best we have had in ages. THANKS mish.


----------



## mish (Apr 15, 2005)

You're welcome, Alix.  Soooo glad you & yours enjoyed the dish.


----------



## Alix (May 5, 2005)

Making these again Mish. This time I am just going to butterfly the breasts and stuff them that way. Rolling those babies is too much work for me.


----------



## abjcooking (May 5, 2005)

Wow Mish, this sounds fantastic.  The BF doesn't like fruit with poultry or meat, but I think I am going to have to fix this anyway.


----------



## middie (May 5, 2005)

abj when you make it just leave the fruit off of his.


----------

